
Following Ban, Microsoft Moves to Keep Word in Stores - transburgh
http://mashable.com/2009/08/19/microsoft-word-ban/
======
acg
This patent seems ridiculous, it seems if you were going to use XML for a
document format you might want to express what that document meant using other
data, rather than code. Isn't this just a data-driven approach?

